# 테니 & 테니까 different nuances?



## 82riceballs

Hi all!
Hope everyone has enjoyed their first week of 2014~

Just had one question- do 테니  and 테니까 have any different nuances?
I understand that they mean the same thing, but am wondering if there are any slight differences? 

Is one used more in written/spoken speech? Is one is more often used, period? etc etc. Or are they completely interchangeable with no change in nuance? Does this hold true for other similar expressions like 그러니 and 그러니까?

Any help is appreciated- thank so much!!


----------



## Kross

Hello 82riceballs

Since you are asking a general rule about 테니/테니까 or 그러니/그러니까 it is hard to answer them for sure. We know that every rule has an exception. 

As far as I know, they are totally interchangeable to each other. I pick up this sentence online. 열심히 할테니(까) 이쁘게 봐 주세요. (I will do hard, so please treat me friendly) 

테니/테니까, either one matches well the sentence. But 할테니까 sounds childish and cute.


----------



## englishistoughstuff

I think '테니까' is more often used in casual speech than '테니' when it is used in the middle of a sentence. 

e.g. 야, 내가 이거 줄 테니까 카메라 좀 빌려줘. (Hey, I'll give you this. Please lend me your camera.)
      하긴 크리스마스 때는 사람이 워낙 많을테니... (Well, there will be so many people around Christmas....)

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rance

I personally perceive the shorter expression 테니 or 그러니 as more blunt(maybe less friendly), hence more affirmative, but I may be wrong.

Anyhow, 테니 or 테니까(abbr. form of 터이니, 터니이까 and 터 is 의존명사) should be separated from previously word with space.
하긴 크리스마스 때는 사람이 워낙 많을테니... (X)
하긴 크리스마스 때는 사람이 워낙 많을 테니...(O)
열심히 할테니(까) 이쁘게 봐 주세요. (X)
열심히 할 테니(까) 이쁘게 봐 주세요. (O)


----------

